# "Bad DirectSound Driver"



## swilks (Oct 7, 2004)

I get a message that when trying to play any sound eg. winamp . the message reads:

" Bad DirectSound Driver. Please install proper drivers or select another device in configuration.
error code: 8878000A"

Please help me because im not very familiar with technical computer stuff 

Thanx.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2004)

Hi,

We need much more information like motherboard, CPU, video card, sound card, etc...just give us all the information you have so we can take a look at the situation.


----------



## swilks (Oct 7, 2004)

*Computer Info*

Video: Trident Video Accelerator 9440

Sound:Unimodem Half -Duplex Audio Device

Motherboard: Intel Pentium III AGP ATX Motherboard (that is what the box says)

Sorry but that is all that i know , even if that is correct  

Ive been lokking on the net and ive noticed that im not the only one to have this problem i think.

thanx, hope you can help.


----------



## sabby (Nov 1, 2004)

I got the same problem with my new toshiba laptop. The weird thing is that if I shut the computer down, wait around 3-4 secs and then turn it back on, there is no problem.

I am sooooooooooo pissed...


----------



## sabby (Nov 1, 2004)

swilks said:


> Ive been lokking on the net and ive noticed that im not the only one to have this problem i think.


Man, you are not the only one. Only in this forum I read around three or more cases. There are other forums with this same problem, however, i still didn't see anywhere the solution (if there is one).


----------



## rabbit (Nov 5, 2004)

sabby said:


> Man, you are not the only one. Only in this forum I read around three or more cases. There are other forums with this same problem, however, i still didn't see anywhere the solution (if there is one).


got the same problem. i already downloadad new plug-ins for the output, which was a solution on another page, but obviously my computer doesn`t like the easy way of solving problems. 
i installed new plug-ins, but i can`t configure them... can anybody help me?


----------



## slavick07 (Sep 20, 2004)

swilks said:


> Video: Trident Video Accelerator 9440
> 
> Sound:Unimodem Half -Duplex Audio Device
> 
> ...


The "Unimodem Half-Duplex Audio Device" you have for sound, is not a sound card, but the modem speaker/audio. Go Start->Settings->Control Panel->Sound and Audio Devices->Audio tab, then under sound playback (default device) change it to your sound card, i.e. not the modem. If the modem is the only one listed there you may have to reinstall your sound card drivers, or you may not even have a sound card in your system...


----------



## araich (Nov 10, 2004)

send me a mail if u figured out da rpoblem
i got da same problem man


----------

